

The 30 skills every IT person should have  - edw519
http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/article/08/06/02/23FE-how-to-fire-IT-staff-skills-list_1.html

======
edw519
What, not one word about hacking?

Exactly what is the definition of "IT"?

~~~
hugh
Closest it gets:

"10. Script. Everyone should be able to throw a script together to get quick
results. That doesn't mean you're a programmer. Real programmers put in error
messages, look for abnormal behavior, and document. You don't need to do that,
but you should be able to put something together to remove lines, send e-mail,
or copy files."

Wow, that's setting the bar pretty low. Whatever an IT Guy is, I don't think
I'd want one who told me "Oh, I only script, I don't program"

